# How is easy is to change a shaft on a driver?



## Dcross92 (Apr 20, 2014)

After playing absolutely shocking at golf today getting frustrated as wrong of me that it is I gave the bag a wack with a wedge well i must have caught it with the leading edge as I went to get my driver out and the shaft is now in two  I have only had it a week...gutted is not the word!

Anyone know how easy it would be to change the shaft rather fork out for a new driver! Cheers, all advice and abuse welcome!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Depends on which driver it is


----------



## nemicu (Apr 20, 2014)

If it's the Nike Covert in your sig, then shafts are interchangeable. Unscrew and swap - happy days.


----------



## chris661 (Apr 20, 2014)

Not really that difficult. Heat the hosel and pull the broken bit out, clean up the hosel by removing any excess epoxy then insert new shaft. However if the shaft needs trimmed or anything then it starts to become a bit trickier. 

Probably easier taking it to a pro who will charge about Â£20.

Unless it is an adjustable shaft then just unscrew it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

nemicu said:



			If it's the Nike Covert in your sig, then shafts are interchangeable. Unscrew and swap - happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Will bneed to get a shaft with the adapter fitted though


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 20, 2014)

I take it we are talking about the covert 2.0 in your sig? The good news is that it is an adjustable model and any shaft with the nike flexloft adapter will go on it. You just need the tool you should have gotten with it to unscrew the stub of the old shaft and screw in the new one.
You could source one from eBay, or see how much a straight replacement would be from nike through your pro. You should not need to fork out for a new driver!
If you get a new shaft without the adapter then any pro should be able to salvage your old adapter from your ruined shaft and install it.


----------



## Dcross92 (Apr 20, 2014)

Cheers! Anyone ever bought shafts off ebay or anything worried if they are the genuine article.


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 21, 2014)

Bought a couple, no issues so far.
Got one with a titleist tip already installed and another without a tip on it that I had a nike tip put in and am using it in my covert tour driver.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 21, 2014)

Dcross92 said:



			Cheers! Anyone ever bought shafts off ebay or anything worried if they are the genuine article.
		
Click to expand...

On ebay look for golfstorepro he is excellent I have had lots of him.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 21, 2014)

How easy to change a driver shaft?




On my 910D2 ......... Very


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 21, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			On ebay look for golfstorepro he is excellent I have had lots of him.
		
Click to expand...

Another :thup: for him.

Or emilyisasuperstar - Golf Principles 'pull' outlet.

ESCGolf probably have quite a few and should be fine for shafts - just a tad expensive imo.

Expensive bit of frustration. Second time I've heard of this happening.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 21, 2014)

Heat the hosel like Chris said and pull the shaft out. It will be even easier with an adjustable driver as you can buy a new shaft from EBay with the adaptor fitted. If you want to pull your shaft from your adaptor then unscrew it from the head first. The biggest danger pulling driver shafts is overheating it and causing damage to the head.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 22, 2014)

Dcross92 said:



			After playing absolutely shocking at golf today getting frustrated as wrong of me that it is I gave the bag a wack with a wedge well i must have caught it with the leading edge as I went to get my driver out and the shaft is now in two  I have only had it a week...gutted is not the word!

Anyone know how easy it would be to change the shaft rather fork out for a new driver! Cheers, all advice and abuse welcome! 

Click to expand...

Why not send the shaft back to Nike, tell them humourously what happened and how much you were enjoying the club, you never know.  A friend sent a 10 year old driver back to Ping with a very funny letter when the face cracked, lets just say he was very happy with Pings response.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 22, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Why not send the shaft back to Nike, tell them humourously what happened and how much you were enjoying the club, you never know.  A friend sent a 10 year old driver back to Ping with a very funny letter when the face cracked, lets just say he was very happy with Pings response.
		
Click to expand...

Ping have the worst customer relations dept in golf ,I know this first hand I would not buy anything from them ever again.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 22, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Ping have the worst *customer relations dept* in golf ,I know this first hand I would not buy anything from them ever again.
		
Click to expand...

That may be - I have little experience of it. But their actual Customer Service is right up there at the very top. I've observed quite a few examples of excellent C/S from Ping, some going beyond expectations!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 22, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Ping have the worst customer relations dept in golf ,I know this first hand I would not buy anything from them ever again.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, I can only say what I know.  I had sold the G2 driver to my friend, he had it and liked it until the face split, he wrote an entertaining missive to Ping and they responded by sending him a new driver, IMO very good customer relations.


----------

